

Image Processing Algorithms: Mathematical Explanations and Online Experiments - romain_g
http://www.ipol.im

======
mohene1
Romain, this is good. The pictorial examples are great for understanding image
processing and its applications. The presentation is clear and concise. I'm
bookmarking.

~~~
romain_g
Great! I have been working on a contribution for a little while now. Some of
the C implementations are amazingly well written.

